# Suche Notebook: flüsterleise, 15″, hohe Auflösung, Trackpoint



## campari (31. Mai 2013)

Suche ein leistungsstarkes 15 Zoll Notebook, das primär für Softwareentwicklung genutzt wird. Also IDE, Server, Grafikprogramm. Klar, reicht da auch ein recht simpel bestücktes Teil, aber ich hab diese Krebserei beim Programmstart satt und möchte flüssig arbeiten. Unter 1000 wäre schön, Grenze sind 1400 Eier.

Wichtigste Features:
- flüsterleise (!!)
- Trackpoint
- Auflösung ab 900px in der Höhe
- 15 - 15.6 Zoll
- mattes Display
- aktueller Prozi (kenn mich da null aus)

Schön wäre Quadcore, SSD.
Macht eigentlich 5.200 vs. 7.200 U/min bei einer mechanischen Platte spürbar was aus?

Unwichtig ist Grafikkarte, also zocke nicht. BS auch. 

Hat jemand eine Kaufempfehlung, möglichst aus eigener Erfahrung?

Dankeschön!


----------



## erik s. (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

mit welcher Hardware hast du denn bisher gearbeitet? Vielleicht gibt es vom selben Hersteller ein ähnlich handhabbares, aber natürlich leitungsstärkeres Modell zu erschwinglichen Preisen.

Davon unabhängig kann ich dir zwei andere Notebook-Reihen empfehlen:
Einerseits drängt sich die sehr leitungsstarke Serie 9 von Samsung aktuell in den Vordergrund. Ein Kollege hat erst vor zwei Wochen ein Ultrabook aus dieser Reihe bekommen. Zwar ist das "nur" ein 13"-Modell, jedoch bietet das Display Full-HD-Auflösung. Ausgestattet ist das Gerät mit einem Intel Core i7 der UltraLowVoltage-Reihe mit integriertem Intel-HD4000-Grafikchip, 8GB RAM und 256 GB mSATA SSD. Installiert sind Windows 8 (zwangsweise, da keine Treiber für Windows 7 existieren) und Ubuntu 13.04.

Beide Systeme laufen äußerst stabil und schnell, was man bei der Ausstattung auch erwarten dürfte. Preislich reiht sich dieses Teil im Bereich zwischen 1500 und 1700€ ein. Es gibt aber wohl auch etwas abgespecktere Varianten und auch solche mit 15"-Display, die sich dann im von dir geforderten Segment bewegen, bspw. hier, hier oder hier.

Als zweites kann ich ein MacBook Pro wärmstens empfehlen. Die sind natürlich teilweise noch etwas hochpreisiger und bieten kein mattes Display, allerdings bekommt man dafür auch wirklich ein ausgefeiltes Stück Hardware. Ich selbst arbeite aktuell mit einem 13"-Modell aus 2012, bei dem ich zwei SSDs verbaut habe. Das originale MacOSX kommt eher selten zum Einsatz, primär wird Ubuntu genutzt (für die selben Zwecke wie du sie ansprichst und weitere).
Windows kann ebenfalls meist problemlos betrieben werden.

Ebenfalls sehr gut bewertet wurde die neue Samsung Serie 7. Auch wieder nur mit einem 13,3"-Display ausgestattet, welches allerdings FullHD bietet, geht's mit Preisen ab knapp unter 1000€ los, wofür man einen i5-3337U mit Intel-HD4000-Grafik, 6GB RAM, 128GB SSD, ein mattes Display und eine beleuchtete Tastatur bekommt.

Allgemein sei gesagt, dass SSDs aufgrund ihres aktuellen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses mittlerweile Pflicht sind, wenn man in diesem Preissegment auf der Suche ist. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist wirklich immens und Treiber- oder BIOS-Probleme gehören auch der Vergangenheit an.
Den in die CPU integrierten HD4000-Grafikchip kann ich ebenfalls löblich hervorheben. Habe ihn mittlerweile auf drei verschiedenen Notebooks testen können und bin immer noch erstaunt, was dieses eigentlich kleine Teil so zu leisten im Stande ist. Benchmarks und Videos auf YouTube, die dies belegen und vorführen, gibt es zur Genüge.

Nun dann. Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben. Der Markt ist im Moment zwar gut gefüllt, die wirklichen Feinschmecker-Happen, die auch bezahlbar sind, bleiben dennoch etwas rar gesät. Von allen möglichen Herstellern sind Samsung und Apple wohl diejenigen, die momentan die vielversprechendsten Angebote liefern, zumal Firmen wie ASUS mit dem Zenbook oder Lenovo mit den IdeaPads immer noch mit Kinderkranktheiten zu kämpfen haben.


Gruß,
Erik


----------

